# حمل برنامج لحساب مساحة المثلث



## خالد ابو مصطفى (16 أغسطس 2010)

_*حساب مساحة المثلث*_​
* حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية الزوايا*​



*A / SIN A = B / SIN B = C / SIN C*


*حيث اضلاع المثلث **A- B- C*


***المثلث القائم الزاويه:*


*AC ²=(AB)²+ (BC)²** الوتر*
*(نظرية فيثاغورث)*




*BC²=(AC)²/ (AB)²*


*AB²= ( AC)²/ (BC)²*
​
* حمل برنامج حساب المثلثات** ......

* *بمعلومية اطوال اضلاع المثلث *​

​

*بمعلومية ضلعان وزاوية محصورة للمثلث*​

​

*بمعلومية القاعدة والارتفاع المثلث*​

​*
*​*حمل البرنامج من هنــــــــــــا *​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج الرائع والمفيد اخي خالد ابو مصطفى وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء تنزيل البرنامج على موقع اخر للتحميل. 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علي حمص (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## الراموز (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## ابوهشوم (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasser19571 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز كثيرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## nasser19571 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## nasser19571 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى كثيرجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fati-fleur (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي
شكرااااااااا على البرنامج 
سيو


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهودك الطيب
لكن لو تكرمت وترفعه على سيرفر آخر لأنه الحالي لا يفتح
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى
​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

للاسف من عام وانا احاول تنزيل البرنامج من الموقع المشئوم ولم استطع
برجاء رفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## anas sleem (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هوا فين البرنامج مش موجود خالص أرجو التسهيل


----------



## walid0127098538 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن ترفع البرنامج على موقع تاني بعد اذنك*​


----------



## محمدين علي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي البرنامج


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراَ على تعليقاتكم . والتوفيق من عند الله . وشكراَ على دعائكم
اخوكم خالد


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

حمل البرنامج من الصفحة http://apple-jewels.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post.html
توجد اسفل الصفحة التحميل والله الموفق....


----------



## علي الدبس (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم..........................يا خوي وين البرنامج انا مش شايفه.........يمكن عشان لابس نظاره............وشكرا جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## qusay11 (5 أبريل 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (12 أبريل 2011)

ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله وازهد فيما عند الناس يحبك الناس​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (12 أبريل 2011)

*خير الناس من طال عمره وحسن عمله​*


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (12 أبريل 2011)

خير الناس من طال عمره وحسن عمله​


----------



## porto (14 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## محمد سرايجي (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج مشكور


----------



## انور العديني (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## elawadi5 (18 يناير 2012)

الله عليكم


----------



## ahmeddada (3 يونيو 2012)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا اخي


----------



## hagfarag (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*



خالد ابو مصطفى قال:


> _*حساب مساحة المثلث*_​
> * حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية الزوايا*​
> 
> 
> ...


مشكوورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عماد هزاع (17 يونيو 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (22 يونيو 2014)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

